# Tahoe Hybrid Remy HVH250 - Model# & Voltage Rating



## MacGyver (Dec 25, 2011)

The Remy HVH250 meets the performance requirements of my application and it looks like an inexpensive source is the Tahoe hybrid transmission. 

Does anyone know the model number of cartridge motor in the Tahoe transmission?

Secondly, what determines what the motor voltage rating is? I'm interested because of the higher available power at higher voltage. The sales spec sheets available on the web show the HVH250-090-SOC3 and HVH250-115-SOC3 as 320VDC 'nom' while another shows the HVH250-090-SOM curves up to 700VDC. Is it insulation limitation or cooling?

Thanks!


----------



## Frank (Dec 6, 2008)

I always thought the motor itself was rated up to 700 V but the performance curves published at 320 nom. I have one for sale if you are interested, put up something in Classifieds some time ago.


----------



## Keplus4 (Oct 1, 2018)

Did you ever find out any further information about the motors in the two mode trans? The information is just not out there. Most things say the motors are the same but BMW is known for accuracy and details. They claimed that the motors put out 91and 86kw respectively in their write up on their X6 activehybrid which is the same transmission. I believe that is correct and need to know if I can use it for my project. If so that's a HVH250-90S and a HVH250-115S. Both capable of 700VDC bus voltage and 300 amps continuous with proper cooling. I imagine the cooling flow ports in the transmission housing would need to be enlarged and pump flow capacity increased or supplemental pump.


MacGyver said:


> The Remy HVH250 meets the performance requirements of my application and it looks like an inexpensive source is the Tahoe hybrid transmission.
> 
> Does anyone know the model number of cartridge motor in the Tahoe transmission?
> 
> ...


----------



## coleasterling (Feb 29, 2012)

Looking at a diagram of the x6 trans, 100%, definitely not the same as the 2ML70 in the Tahoe Hybrid. The Tahoe Hybrid, as far as I can tell, has two of the same motors. I've disassembled a 2ML70 personally and the motors appeared to be identical.


----------



## Keplus4 (Oct 1, 2018)

I was guessing that they are the same. Just the 2010-11 X5 used the Allison it was a joint venture with Chrysler, GM, and BMW. They dropped it and went solely with the ZF unit that was in the 750.The story is that it was extremely expensive and all units were sold at a loss. Everyone moved on to their own designs or other partnerships. The 2ml70 was way over built for its intended use. If the motors are 90MM long then they were capable of handling 600 amps at 700 volts continuous. With the right controller parameters it could easily move the Tahoe all electric up to 100mph.


coleasterling said:


> Looking at a diagram of the x6 trans, 100%, definitely not the same as the 2ML70 in the Tahoe Hybrid. The Tahoe Hybrid, as far as I can tell, has two of the same motors. I've disassembled a 2ML70 personally and the motors appeared to be identical.


----------



## coleasterling (Feb 29, 2012)

Yep, WAAAAY underrated. The trans is capable of more hp than many small cars. It also weighs 370lbs, wet. I didn't believe it weighed that much until I weighed it on my freight scale. It is quite dense. Then there's the issue of interfacing with the solenoids and getting shift timing right.


----------



## SpeedRacer93 (Apr 22, 2018)

Based on this attached Remy document the 90mm was the only one offered in the cartridge configuration. Not saying GM could not have gotten 115mm cartridges but I think REMY would have listed them also. Only difference is the Series or Dual Path (SOM or DOM) 

Did not know the O stood for oil because they offered a SWM and DWM model that was water cooled.


----------

